# How to tell age of trane central a/c unit



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Trane uses alpha codes in their serial numbers to determine year of manufacture. They started this in 1987 with the letter B and skipped a couple of letters during the years........ The first letter of the serial number gives the year of manufacture as follows: 

In 2002 they started their serial numbers with the year it was built. In 2002 the first character of the serial number is 2, in 2003, 3 and so on.

Z=2001 
R=2000 
P=1999 
N=1998 
M=97 
L=96 
K=95 
J=94 
H=93 
G=92 
F=91 
E=90 
D=89 
C=88 
B=87 
S=86 
Y=85 
X=84 
W=83 
U=82(seventh digit) 
T=81(seventh digit) 
O, A=80(seventh digit)


----------



## DMS (Jul 27, 2011)

Fabrk8r: Thanks! Have a beautiful day...(Love the dogs!)


----------

